

In 2007 Google Bought 19 companies, spending a little more than 4 billion dollars - alaskamiller
http://valleywag.com/357596/google-swallowed-19-companies-last-year

======
pg
I think they bought more. These are just the ones big enough that they
disclose them.

~~~
aston
Not sure. Here's the relevant quote:

"During the year ended December 31, 2007, we also completed seventeen other
acquisitions [beyond Doubleclick and Postini]. Three of these transactions
were accounted for as asset purchases ... as the acquired companies were
considered to be development stage enterprises. The remaining fourteen
transactions were accounted for as business combinations."

